# 05 6.0 question suspension????



## motogpk7 (May 11, 2011)

ok had the car for about 3 months now love it !!best car ever owned have full exhaust and CAI ..now for the question i wanna keep the stock wheels but throw some Nitto NT555R drags on the rear with some meat like a 50 series or so on depending but the back of the car is naturaly lower than the front slightly... now i wanna lower the front like 1/2 inch depending and if i want the meaty tire in the ass ima have to raise the rear a lil to fit possibly roll the fenders if soo has anyone done this and some tips on suspension would help me keep from spending money and making unnesissary mods and mistakes... shocks springs coils? or just say screw it and leave her alone and put the tires on ??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

So much information in the forum to help you out.


----------

